# Audi A4 Cabriolet b7 Black - Blackhole'd



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

After the frustrating day I had on the mk1 Golf last week, I hoped the work I had planned for this 08 plate Audi would be a bit kinder to me!

*Audi A4 Cabriolet b7 - Black*

*Product*
•	AutoSmart Tardis
•	AutoSmart G101
•	AutoGlym Glass Polish
•	Chemical Guys Citrus Gloss & Wash
•	Chemical Guys JetSEAL190
•	Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel
•	Collinite 476s
•	Gliptone Liquid Leather system
•	Meguiars LastTouch
•	Meguiars Wheel Brightener
•	Meguiars Super-Degreaser
•	Menzerna 106FA
•	Menzerna IP 3.02
•	Poorboys Black Hole
•	Sonus Green clay bar
•	ValetPRO Snowfoam
•	Zaino Z8

Before:










After:






























































Wheels: Megs WB. Megs SDG. EZ Wheel Brush. Envy Brush and wheel mitt.

Arches: Flooded in the later stages with snowfoam and blasted with the pressure washer (material lining)

Wash: Snowfoam. CG CGW and the new Chemical Guys buckets.



































A good bit of kit. Contact 'David G' at CarWashnWax for details.

De-con: Sonus Green clay bar. AutoSmart Tardis.


























Rinsed and dried with the Miracle dryer.










Moved inside to see the defects..

As pictured above, there was a bad haze/series of scratches on the boot-lid. Although this was only minor-correction (Limeprime was out of question unfortunately), I'd hit this area (and a few others..) with some Intensive Polish to remove the most of.




























Lots and lots and lots of passes with the 3M yellow polishing pad (a current firm favourite) and we've achieved pretty much full correction.










Menz 106FA used with the 3M polishing and achieved some 90% defect removal.. Leaving the odd RDS.





































Bonnet in burnishing stages:










Which left this:




























Again, a few deeper marks were left along with the odd bird poo etching:










50/50 around the driver's side:




























A nice grey/black difference photo:



















Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:























































Had created a fair bit of dust at this point.. Built up in the crevices and the door shuts.. so, outside for a quick blast with the pressure washer.














































Sitting nicely already.

Back inside for the glaze.. Obvious choice for me was Poorboys' BlackHole. It was a dream to use if im honest. No fuss. No mess.. Easy on and off.










Alloys sealed with JetSEAL109 to help prevent further build-up..










Paintwork protected with some Collinite.










Exhaust tips made shiny with some Autosol:

Before:










After:



















Moved outside to have full access to the interior; hoovered, G101 wipe around and leather cleaned.

This mf was used on the drivers' leather alone:










Surprising, I didn't think it would have been too bad!










Windows: AutoGlym Glass Polish

Tyres: Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel

Wipedown: Zaino Z8

Afters:






































































































































Take one empty A4 Avant with the seats dropped:



















Fill it:



















Everything bar the kitchen sink.

I thoroughly enjoyed this one. Took a little longer than expected but, worth it in the end.

Thanks for reading.

Jim


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Cracking work there Jim :thumb:

Some really good shots showing the grey to black difference like you say.
Owners got to be happy with that.

Avant boot ftw.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Cracking job jim! BH ftw. A friend has been using 109 on his wheels and isnt happy with it. How long do you find it lasts and how many coats do you apply?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Cracking job jim! BH ftw. A friend has been using 109 on his wheels and isnt happy with it. How long do you find it lasts and how many coats do you apply?


Cheers pal!

hmm, I currently have ~2 coats of 109 on my wheels and they're brought up fine everytime.. Sometimes can just get away with pressure washing them 

I only applied the one coat as seen above.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow,

Really great work there, did you apply the BH via machine or hand?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice one Jim!

What do you think of the Gliptone range?


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Top notch work and words as ever Jim, thanks


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Another top detail mate, really enjoy your write ups :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow great finish:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work and pics as usual Jim :thumb:


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Top job there fella :thumb:.


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

ahh thank you. Thank you very much 



PaulN said:


> Really great work there, did you apply the BH via machine or hand?


BH applied by PC7424 and a blue 3M finishing pad, Paul. I was asked the question elsewhere how BH would take to being applied on rotary... ? Would it dry out too much, or, do we think its possible? Very happy with the results by DA, so, a winner for me.



toni said:


> Nice one Jim!
> 
> What do you think of the Gliptone range?


Thanks Toni.

Hmm, s'ok. I want something I can get a foam from though.. using a soft nail-brush to gently agitate the leather doesn't seem to do much when using Gliptone. I like G101's foaming abilities, but, a bit harsh for use on leather!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice work there Jim and the final results look spot on, you just can't beat some Z8 on black IMHO............:thumb:

Nice motor that one and one of the only cabs that looks good with the roof down............:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice as always Jim


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks superb Jim:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work again Jim


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I think I saw this car earlier on Jim???

Noticed it parked up outside someones house on the country lane just off the 616.

Sun was shining directly on it and i thought "bl00dy hell thats shiny! And no swirls!" - Then it clicked, wonder if this was JW's latest detail?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

James_R said:


> I think I saw this car earlier on Jim???
> 
> Noticed it parked up outside someones house on the country lane just off the 616.
> 
> Sun was shining directly on it and i thought "bl00dy hell thats shiny! And no swirls!" - Then it clicked, wonder if this was JW's latest detail?


Huzzah! Having confirmed this with the owner today, you're right, it was his.. was at the missus' house


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Result! :thumb:

Every time I see a swirl free car round here, I wonder if the owners on DW.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

great turnaround:thumb:


----------

